# Haussteuerung mit S7 Konzept



## Bastelfrosch (19 April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe nun schon geraume Zeit in Eurem Forum mitgelesen und bin echt begeistert. Ich habe vor zwei Monaten angefangen, mich mit SPS S7 zu beschäftigen. Ich möchte eine komplette Hausautomatisierung damit erstellen. Bitte, bitte keine Bemerkungen zu diesem Unterfangen. Ich weiß es ist eine enorme Arbeit (die Verkabelung ist schon fertig! 13km). 
Ich habe eine Vipa 315net, diverse DE und DA-Karten, sowie eine Sammlung von bei Ebay ersteigerten externen Modulen, die über Profibus gesteuert werden. Programmiert werden soll in Step 7.

Die Kommunikation der CPU über den PB mit den einzelnen Modulen klappt schon mal. Auch das normale Ein- Ausschalten verschieder Ausgänge etc.

Nun möchte ich aber ein Konzept anfertigen, bevor ich alle Ein- und Ausgänge einfach reinhacke. 

Im ersten Schritt möchte ich nur das Licht schalten, dann sollen noch eine Jalousiesteuerung, eine Alarmanlage und noch einige Sensoren für die Haustechnik dazukommen. 

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich anfangen soll. Macht man einzelne FCs nach Räumen oder nach Funktion (Licht, Jalousie etc.).
Oder kann ich sogar in einem FC Raum1 unter FCs Licht etc. einbinden? 

Ich komme aus der Netzwerktechnik und daher ist das schon ein riesiger Sprung zu S7.

Es soll später auch noch eine Visualisierung mit WinCC dazukommen. Muss ich da jetzt schon bei den Einzelnen Netzwerken etwas vorsehen, oder kann ich die Eingänge in der Visu direkt ansteuern ?

So viele Fragen auf Einmal, ich hoffe ich habe mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt. Vorab erst mal vielen Dank für die freundliche Hilfe.
Bastelfrosch Christian


----------



## edison (20 April 2007)

Na denn mal herzlich willkommen bei den "Heimautomatisierungsbastlern".

Stehe an ähnlicher Stelle, meine Vipa 314ST/DPM ist momentan nur damit beschäftigt, 4 Lichtkreise anzusteuern.

Ich werde mein Programm nach Funktionen gleidern.
FBs zur Lichtansteuerung sind bereits fertig und warten auf ihren Einsatz.

Die Sache mit der Visu ist ne Geschichte für sich - WinCC (Flex?) halte ich nicht für die beste Lösung, was besseres habe ich aber auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Bender25 (20 April 2007)

Bastelfrosch schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe nun schon geraume Zeit in Eurem Forum mitgelesen und bin echt begeistert. Ich habe vor zwei Monaten angefangen, mich mit SPS S7 zu beschäftigen. Ich möchte eine komplette Hausautomatisierung damit erstellen. Bitte, bitte keine Bemerkungen zu diesem Unterfangen. Ich weiß es ist eine enorme Arbeit (die Verkabelung ist schon fertig! 13km).
> Ich habe eine Vipa 315net, diverse DE und DA-Karten, sowie eine Sammlung von bei Ebay ersteigerten externen Modulen, die über Profibus gesteuert werden. Programmiert werden soll in Step 7.
> 
> ...


 

Also ich habe bei einem Bekannten dies ebenfalls gemacht

Ich habe jeweils für die Lichter, Jalousien/Rolläden, Heizung,Solarstrom, usw eigene FC´s angelegt.

Hat den vorteil (so finde ich) möchte ich was an der Lichtsteuerung ändern, so weiß ich direkt in welchem FC man suchen muß.

Für seine Visualisierung bin ich hergegangen und hab verschiedene DB´s angelegt. Einen für Messwerte die ich zum TP übertrage, einen für Zählwerte (Solarstrom Eingespeiste Tagesmengen, Wochen, Gesamt usw.)
einen für Signale/Meldungen z.b. für die anzeige von Lichtern bzw Zuständen und einen Befehl DB ... In diesem DB setzte ich die einzelnen Befehlbits vom Touchpanel. 
Das ganze ist meiner Meinung nach übersichtlich und ich weiß immer wo ich anpacken muß wenn man was ändert oder Fehler sucht.


----------



## Bitverbieger (20 April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe zwar eine 115U 944B im Haus, aber das spielt bei der Struktur ja keine Rolle.
Ich habe pro Raum einen PB/FC.
Alles läuft im Haus darüber Licht, Rolladen, Ölheizung.
Will es nicht mehr missen

Gruß
Bitverbieger


----------



## vipianer (16 August 2007)

*strukturierung*

wenn es um programmstrukturierung geht, würde ich es so mit FBs realisieren; damit kann man wunderbar instanziieren und über Multi-Instanzen auch Teilfunktionen einbinden und mehrfach verwenden

einfaches Beispiel: Schalter entprellen ist bei mir ein kleiner FB;
denn verwende ich als Multi-Instanz aus verschiedenen Funktions-FBs wie Lichtsteuerung, Dimmer-Ansteuerung, Jalousien-Steuerung


----------



## Bastelfrosch (18 Oktober 2007)

*SPS Haustechnik*

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Nach nächtelangen Recherchen und vielem rumprogrammieren habe ich mich nun für eine Grundstruktur entschieden. Ich werde die einzelnen FCs nach Räumen trennen und versuchen mit variabeln FB zu arbeiten. Ich habe mir auch die oscat-Dateien angeschaut und einiges probiert. Das ist ja schon nicht schlecht ,was es da alles gibt. Leider tue ich mich mit der Programmierung noch recht schwer.  Ich suche nun ein paar Programmbeispiele o.ä. die ich in der "unproffesionellen" Variante FUP oder KOP betrachten und testen kann. Bei AWL wird mir immer so schnell ganz schwindelig  

Habt Ihr da vielleicht einen Link o.ä. Wenn mir jemand sein eigenes Programm als Beispiel zur Verfügung stellen könnte, wäre ich auch nicht böse. 
Viele Grüße
bastelfrosch

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du Dir die Funktionen von OSCAT in AWL betrachtet hast, wird Dich der Anblick ganz sicher erschlagen haben. Die OSCAT wurde meines Wissens nach in ST entwickelt und an SCL für die S7 angepasst. 

Also eine gute Quelle für Programmbeispiele ist die Suchfunktion vom Forum.
Den Wunsch nach Beispielen FUP oder KOP wird da zwar auch zu kurz kommen. Aber das liegt einfach auch daran das man in einem Forum leichter Text basierende Sprachen wie AWL und ST/SCL darstellen kann. Bei FUP/KOP muss man meistens zu Bildern oder Anhängen greifen.

Die Suche verwenden und nach Stromstoßschalter/Eltako, Rollanden/Jalousie,  Dimmen oder was auch immer Du brauchst suchen.


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

Sry, der Teil, den ich in Fup geschrieben habe der ist dann auch nur für meine Wohnung zu gebrauchen.
Die FBs sind dann doch in AWL.

Was hast Du mit der Net CPU vor?
Hast Du die gekauft, weil du etwas bestimmtes damit vorhast?


----------



## Bastelfrosch (19 Oktober 2007)

*VIPA SPS Haustechnik Jalousien*

Ja, mit der net ist so eine Sache, bei Siemens ist das ja richtig teuer, aber bei Vipa ist das ja mit onboard. Ich dache mal, ich könnte das später für die Kommunikation mit der noch zu erstellenden Visualisierung brauchen, außerdem geht der Datentransfer schneller als über MPI. 

Die Suchfunktionen habe ich natürlich schon ausgiebig genutzt, allerdings wäre es schön, wenn ich irgendwo ein komplett laufendes System sehen könnte, um das Zusammenspiel der einzelnen FBs unddie Struktur des Porgrammierens in STEP7 besser zu verstehen. Das ist mit einzelnen FBs immer sehr schwierig (für mich jedenfalls)

Ich habe mir für meine 24V Jalousiesteuerung mit 2 Ausgängen an der SPS mit jeweils 1 Relais (2xum) vorgestellt. Da bei den Motoren die Drehrichtung durch umpolen umgestellt wird, müsste ich m.E. mit  2 2xum/aus Relais klar kommen, wenn ich die Ausgänge in der SPS via programmierung gegenseitig sperre, oder ? Reicht eine softwaremäßige Verriegelung, oder muss man das an den Relais direkt machen? 

Vielen Dank bis hierhin für euere Antworten
Gruß
bastelfrosch


----------



## Bastelfrosch (19 Oktober 2007)

*Dimmer / Jalousien*



vipianer schrieb:


> wenn es um programmstrukturierung geht, würde ich es so mit FBs realisieren; damit kann man wunderbar instanziieren und über Multi-Instanzen auch Teilfunktionen einbinden und mehrfach verwenden
> 
> einfaches Beispiel: Schalter entprellen ist bei mir ein kleiner FB;
> denn verwende ich als Multi-Instanz aus verschiedenen Funktions-FBs wie Lichtsteuerung, Dimmer-Ansteuerung, Jalousien-Steuerung


 
Hallo Vipianer,

mich würde bei Deiner Installation vo allen Dingen die Dimmeransteuerung und die Jalousien-Steuerung interessieren. Sind das 230V oder 24V Jalousien?
Kannst Du mir Dein Programm mailen ?

Viele Grüße
bastelfrosch


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

> Ich habe mir für meine 24V Jalousiesteuerung mit 2 Ausgängen an der SPS mit jeweils 1 Relais (2xum) vorgestellt. Da bei den Motoren die Drehrichtung durch umpolen umgestellt wird, müsste ich m.E. mit 2 2xum/aus Relais klar kommen, wenn ich die Ausgänge in der SPS via programmierung gegenseitig sperre, oder ? Reicht eine softwaremäßige Verriegelung, oder muss man das an den Relais direkt machen?


 
Wohnst Du unterm Dach?
Der einzige 24V Antrieb, der bei mir istalliert ist, ist ein Rolladen von Velux.
Vorsicht, die laufen nur mit Polwenden, wenn sie noch nicht mit der original Veluxsteuerung WUX101 verheiratet worden sind!

Hast Du die Relais schon?
Wenn Du mit einem Relais Die Drehrichtung vorgibst und mit dem anderen einschaltest dann ist das Ganze auch mit 2x2UM elektrisch gegeneinander verriegelt.

Willst Du Jalousieen steuern oder Rolläden?
Einen FB für Rolläden hätte ich



> Ja, mit der net ist so eine Sache, bei Siemens ist das ja richtig teuer, aber bei Vipa ist das ja mit onboard. Ich dache mal, ich könnte das später für die Kommunikation mit der noch zu erstellenden Visualisierung brauchen, außerdem geht der Datentransfer schneller als über MPI.


Bei mir werkelt ja eine Speed7, die hat Ethernet auch schon onboard.
Aber nur zur PG OP Kommunikation.
Die Net Geschichte wäre auch da teuer gewesen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann kann eine Net CPU von sich aus mit irgendwelchen Ethernetteilnehmern kommunizieren.
Du kannst also aktiv von deinem Programm aus einen Netzwerkteilnehmer ansprechen.


----------



## Bastelfrosch (19 Oktober 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Wohnst Du unterm Dach?
> Hallo Edison, Ich habe zwar ein Dach, aber da ist ein ganzes Haus drunter
> 
> Willst Du Jalousieen steuern oder Rolläden?
> ...


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

So hatte ich das mit denm Relais gemeint


----------



## Bastelfrosch (19 Oktober 2007)

Habe ich das also richtig verstanden, SPS Seitig würde ich also sagen z.B. 
E1.0 für auf schaltet A8.0
und E1.1 für ab schaltet A8.0 und A8.1?

Nachtrag, reicht dann nicht sogar ein Relais für den Wechsel als 2xum und ein Relais für die Spannung 1xaus?


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

Dann will ich mal die Hosen runterlassen.
Hatte von meinem MotorpositionierungsFB die AWL Quelle generiert - war zu lang für einen Thread.
Daher als PDF, sorry

Bin mal auf Kritik gespannt, nehmt mich auseinander :sb8:


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

> Habe ich das also richtig verstanden, SPS Seitig würde ich also sagen z.B.
> E1.0 für auf schaltet A8.0
> und E1.1 für ab schaltet A8.0 und A8.1?
> 
> Nachtrag, reicht dann nicht sogar ein Relais für den Wechsel als 2xum und ein Relais für die Spannung 1xaus?


Genau so wars gemeint, ist aber nur ein Vorschlag von mir.


----------



## Bastelfrosch (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo edison,

also mit den Relais ist ja einfach mal klasse, da bräuchte ich ja eigentlich softwareseitig keine Verrigelung mehr und kann noch kleinere Relais nehmen! 

Deinen Ausdruck habe ich mir auch angeschaut, sieht ja mächtig interessant aus. Aber um das richtig zu verstehen würde ich das gerne in den Simulator packen. 

Vielen Dank für die ganze Mühe!  
bastelfrosch


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Oktober 2007)

> Da bei den Motoren die Drehrichtung durch umpolen umgestellt wird, müsste ich m.E. mit 2 2xum/aus Relais klar kommen, wenn ich die Ausgänge in der SPS via programmierung gegenseitig sperre, oder ? Reicht eine softwaremäßige Verriegelung, oder muss man das an den Relais direkt machen?


 
Die zwei Motordrähte jeweils an die beiden "Com" Anschlüsse des Relais, die beiden "NC" an Minus der Versorgung, die beiden "NO" an Plus der Versorgung. Sollten aus Versehen beide Relais gleichzeitig anziehen bleibt der Motor stehen.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Oktober 2007)

also so ähnlich:


----------



## Bastelfrosch (19 Oktober 2007)

*Auswahl der Relais bei Umpolschaltungen*

Hallo Oberchefe,
vielen Dank für Deine Variante. So hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Die Variante von edison hat aber meines Erachtens den Vorteil, das die Verriegelung entfallen kann und auch noch ein kleineres Relais eingesetzt werden kann. Siehst Du bei noch Nachteile gegenüber Deiner Schaltung?

viele Grüße

bastelfrosch


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

Die H-Brücke von Oberchefe ist auch klasse:

Es liegt entweder immer gleiches Potential an beiden Motorkontakten oder der Motor wird verfahren.
Und das sogar mit einem Wechsler weniger.
Verriegelung kann hierbei entfallen - einen Kurzschluß bekommt man damit nicht hin.
Relais 1 => Auf, Relais 2 => AB
Das ist auch logischer, wenn man die Jalousieen mal von Hand direkt über die Relais in der Verteilung verfahren möchte.


----------



## Bastelfrosch (19 Oktober 2007)

Da steh ich jetzt aber auf dem Schlauch 
Bei Deiner Variante benötige ich 1 Relais 1xaus und 1 Relais 2xum

Bei der Variante von Oberchefe nur 2 Relais 1xum?? 
das wäre ja auch in der SPS einfacher E1.0 schaltet A8.0
E1.1 schaltet A8.1 und fertig? Also Außer evtl. Zeitsteuerung wie Lichtschalter? 

grübel bastelfrosch


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

Genau, so ist es.

Post angekommen?


----------



## Bastelfrosch (20 Oktober 2007)

Ja, danke, werde ich am WE mal studieren. Mit den 2 Relais probiere ich auch aus, wenn ich das so real vor mir habe, kann ich das wohl besser nachvollziehen.. 

Vielen Dank erst mal 

Grüße und schönes WE
bastelfrosch


----------



## edison (9 Juni 2008)

Was macht deine Automatisierung?


----------



## Bastelfrosch (9 Juni 2008)

*JAJA, die liebe Zeit*

Hallo Edison,

die SPS läuft momentan inkl. aller Profibus-E/As schon ganz gut, allerdings habe ich momentan erst die ganz normalen Funktionen laufen.
Ich habe hier die Steuerung der Steckdosen und des Lichtes in den einzelnen Räumen fertig. Ich habe hier die Bausteine von Oscat verwendet, da diese ja schon einiges von Hause aus mitbringen. die Jalousien sind auch mittlerweile angeschossen, laufen aber zur Zeit nur auf normalem Handbetrieb bzw. mit einem Timer, aber das ist noch nicht so der richtige Komfort. Die Schaltung habe ich mit zwei 1pol. Relays gemacht, wie hier im Forum empfohlen! VIELEN DANK hierfür.

Eigentlich steht nun die Einbindung der Heizung (Wärmepumpe), einer neuen Solaranlage(Wärme) und diverser anderer Temperaturabhängiger Geräte an. Leider habe ich noch keine passende Steuerungsmöglichkeit gefunden.

1. Die Komponenten für analoge ein- und ausgänge S7 sind ja mal sch....teuer und eine vernünftige Visu kriege ich damit wohl auch nicht kostengünstig hin (lt. IPSYMCON gibt es ja immer noch nix für die S7). Mit den OPC-Servern komme ich nicht weiter, da ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich mit den Werten des OPCs machen soll.

2. Einfacherer und preiswertere Systeme, wie z.B. Moeller Easy o.ä. sind m.E. für eine Heizungssteuerung etc. vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich diese dann in einer Visu mit der SPS kommunizieren können.
Oder aber die SPS als übergeordnete Einheit Daten mit so einer Möller-anlage z.B. über TCP/IP austauschen kann. Google ist ja manchmal Dein Freund aber hier kann ich nichts brauchbares finden....

Sollte also jemand fündig geworden sein, bitte ich um eine Nachricht.

Bis dahin

bastelfrosch


----------



## edison (9 Juni 2008)

> die Jalousien sind auch mittlerweile angeschossen, laufen aber zur Zeit nur auf normalem Handbetrieb bzw. mit einem Timer, aber das ist noch nicht so der richtige Komfort


Konntest Du meinen Bausten nicht verwenden?


> Die Komponenten für analoge ein- und ausgänge S7 sind ja mal sch....teuer


Schau Dir mal Die Ebaypreise für Beckhoff Busklemmen + DP Koppler an - das geht


> (lt. IPSYMCON gibt es ja immer noch nix für die S7)


Hab dort im Forum bereits geantwortet 


> Sollte also jemand fündig geworden sein, bitte ich um eine Nachricht


Ich hab bisher auch nur Suchende gefunden - und PV Browser.
Nur das ist mir leider zu hoch als nicht "Hochsprachenbeherrscher"


----------



## Bastelfrosch (9 Juni 2008)

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, das mal an der SPS auszuprobieren. Die Klemmen werde ich suchen.
Allerdings gibt es ja bei der Easy direkt eine Visu mit dabei, fände ich als Autarkes System für die Heizung nicht schlecht. Weisst Du etwas über die Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten mit der S7?


----------



## IBFS (10 Juni 2008)

@Edison

Das Konzept "*Haussteuerung mit S7 Konzept*" habe ich jetzt 
notgedrungen etwas aufgeweicht. Ich bin jetzt dabei eine
sinnvolle Koexistenz zwischen S7 und EIB ----- ja EIB herzustellen.

1. Raumcontroller von JUNG im FD-Design sowas tolles mit
integriertem Display und Einraumtemperaturregelung gibt es
nur mit EIB

2. 16fach REG-Schaltaktoren MIT Lasterkennung! 
Sowas diskret aufzubauen ist zu aufwändig

3. Achtfachtaster mit Rüchmelde-LED wären ohne EIB 18 Adern
mit EIB braucht man nur das grüne Kabel

4. Es soll in ein paar Wochen als Ersatz dür den SIEMENS 
EIB/DP-Koppler ein Modul für die S7-300 geben - als 
Konkurrenz zur WAGO EIB-Klemme sozusagen. 
Da wird die S7 - EIB Koexistenz hoffentlich
einfacher als zuvor.


Gruß


----------



## edison (10 Juni 2008)

@Bastelfrosch
Eine Insellösung für die Heizung nur wegen der Visu würde mir nicht gefallen, das macht doch das ganze Konzept hinfällig meiner Ansicht nach.

@IBFS
Wenn man sich so umsieht was es so an EIB Controllern / Aktoren,... gibt kommt schon manchmal ein wenig Neid auf.
Für mich ist es einfach nur der Preis, der abschreckt.
Das Ganze sinvoll miteinander zu kombinieren hat schon seinen Reiz.


----------



## Andy258 (10 Juni 2008)

Für die Easy gibt es einen DP-Ankoppler. Hab ich selbst schon mal in einer Anlage verbaut. ABer ob das wirklich Sinn macht steht wo anders. Ich persönlich bin ja eher dafür bei einem System zu bleiben und nicht alles kreuz und quer durch zu mischen. Okey, das mit den EIB-Geräten stimmt. Nur muss man dazu sagen, dass solche Schalt-und Anzeigemöglichkeiten auch einen stolzen Preis haben. Ich hatteauch erst vor einige Schaltmöglichkeiten auf EIB-Basis aufzubauen und über den Siemens Koppler an den DP-Bus zu hängen. Aber wie gesagt Preislich zu überlegen, dafür gibts viele viele einfache Schalter


----------



## Hangasilly (6 März 2014)

Hey zusammen...

Erstmal: Ich weiß, ich reiß hier nen Thema von 2008 aus der Versenkung, aber für mich ist es grade aktuell geworden 

Es  ist so, dass ich mir grade ein Haus angeschafft habe (BJ '97) und da  ein bisschen Intelligenz reinbringen will - da ich beruflich viel mit  Siemens SPS zu tun habe, würde ich das ganze auch gerne über eine Solche  Prgrammierung verwirklichen 
Habe auch schon damit angefangen, das Programm aufzusetzen - bzw. zumindest mal die Grundzüge...

Angedacht  ist an Hardware ne CU1214, zusätzlich noch ein 8D-IN/8D-OUT - Modul und  ein 8A-IN - Modul. - Eine Visualisierung fondet über ein TP900 Comfort  statt (MEine FRau sagt, das sieht am besten aus, wenns iwo im Raum anner  Wand hängt  )

Das ganze soll nun in erster Linie das Licht  ansteuern können, sowie die Heizungsregelung übernehmen, eine  Solaranlage überwachen (Stromproduktion etc.) und die Rollomotoren der  Fenster ansteuern können.
Ausserdem will ich nacher noch eine 'Urlaubs'-Funktion einbauen (dass LEben im Haus vorgetäuscht wird, wenn man im Urlaub is) - aber das sei erstmal zurückgestellt...

Zuererst einmal das Problem, wos bei mir grade hakt:
Stichwort Heizung.

Zur Temperaturmessung in den Zimmern will ich PT100 einsetzen (1 pro Temp-Bereich)
Diese werden auf die AIs gehen - klar.
In die Visualisierung will ich nen E/A-Feld basteln, in das die Wunschtemperatur soll (pro Temp-Bereich 1 Feld)
Nun  wird die Temp. der Eingabe mit dem Messwert verglichen und wenn der  Messwert kleiner ist, soll der Heizkörper 'Aufgedreht' werden...
Wenns dann wieder fein warm ist und die Temeraturen übereinstimmen, wird das Ding wieder 'zugedreht'...

^^soweit der Plan 
Kennt jemand so elektronisch angesteuerte >Stellräder< und weiß, wo ich die herbekomme?
(Übrigens reden wir von einer Gas-Heizung)
_Bei  der Programmumsetzung werd ich wahrscheinlich auch noch Hilfe  benötigen, aber das erst, falls der Plan überhaupt umsetzbar ist_


----------



## emilio20 (6 März 2014)

Hallo
benötigst du Stelglieder für Heizkörper oder Fußbodenheizung ?
http://www.google.de/imgres?client=...dur=97&page=1&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=0CG8QrQMwCA

Zur Visus habe ich es bei mir so gelöst. Habe eine Schaltuhr mit Profil für jeden Raum. Hierbei kann ich das Profil einer ganzen Woche bearbeiten.

Hier mal ein Einblick in meine Haussteuerung
http://www.sps-forum.de/members/emilio20-albums-haussteueurng.html


----------



## mnuesser (7 März 2014)

na bei dir freut sich die NSA ja wenn sie reinkommt


----------



## mariob (7 März 2014)

Hi,
trotzdem hübsch gemacht, bei Simatic fehlt ein I oder ist das Absicht?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Hangasilly (7 März 2014)

Hey, sehr nice gemacht... respekt...

Und brauche Stellglieder, ja... Sind Heizkörper im Häuschen  - besten Dank also für den Link^^


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 März 2014)

Ja, Hausautomatisierung.

Ich hab da auch vor ein S7 ein zu bauen aber dann nur als Beobachtung beziehungsweise Archivierung.
Wetterstation würde ich auch gerne umsetzen.
Das heißt "Billig spaß" mit Übrig gebliebene SPS Teilen und (Alte) Rechner mit WinCC drauf.

Es ist kein Problem die schönste Bedienungen und Regelungen ein zu bauen.
Weil ich muss nicht dran denken das wenn ich mal wieder auf Inbetriebnahme weg bin, das etwas nicht geht oder kaputt ist (z.b. an die Heizungsregelung) was ein normale  Heizungsmonteur dann nicht hin bekommt.
Meine Frau schmeißt mich dann aus dem Haus..

Hab Letzt schon mal 1 Wochenende Temporär ein SPS laufen gehabt am Heizungsanlage.
Da hab ich schon Einigens an Info raus hohlen können. Zum Beispiel das die Warmwasseraufbereitung mit Ringleitung extrem viel Energie verbraucht.
Auch sehe ich das regelverhalten gut zurück abhängig vom Außentemperatur.

Sehe meine TestTrend


Anhang anzeigen 23534


Schwarz ist die Warmwasserversorgung
Rot ist die Wohnzimmertemperatur
Grün ist die Heizung Zulauf
Blau ist die Heizung Rücklauf (Bis 9-2-2014 15:00uhr)
Ab dann Blau ist die Temperatur des Warmwasserspeichers

Hab hier auch experimentiert mit die Umwälzpumpe vom Warmwasserring.
Wenn die läuft hab ich so 1 Stunde Zyklus und wenn die nicht läuft 1,5 Stunde.

Bis das das alles fest installiert ist dauert noch 1 Winter denke ich.

DVH


----------



## Progri (12 März 2014)

Hallo,

erst mal Respekt emilio20 zu deiner Anlage.

Wie machst du denn die Füllstandsmessung ? 

Welche Sonde benutzt du ?

Welche Visu benutzt du ?

Freundlicher gruß


----------



## emilio20 (12 März 2014)

Hallo
danke erst mal .
_"Wie machst du denn die Füllstandsmessung ?"_ Die messung vom Öltank mache ich garnicht. Ich ziehe einfach 3,5l je Betriebsstunde vom Inhalt ab. Es gibt die Möglichkeit über einen Ultraschallsensor, dieser war mir aber zu teuer da ich fast nur noch mit Holz heize.

_"Welche Visu benutzt du ?"_  Wincc Flexible 2008

Gruß emilio20


----------



## Vraana (28 April 2014)

Hallo people - im newbe on this intersting site - sorry that I cant use  German in writing but I can understand it because trying to use German  with my bussines partners from Germany.

Anyhow its very nice to  see that Im not only one who will make HomeAutomation system with  Simatic CPU - lot of people said me - youre crazy *ROFL* - but now I can se that Im not only one whos crazy 

As all of you Ill include: Heat, Cool, Lights, Jalousines, Energy Managemnet and so on..

So lets begin:
-  Ill have Heat pump with water-water system - water Ill pump from well  and use it for Heat pump - the same water Ill use for passive cooling  during the sommer time usng two fan-coils placed one in the ground floor  and 2nd on the 1st floor.
- in hause Ill install ARU (Air  Recuperation Unit) to have constant feeding with the fresh air - so  during the sommer time Ill have the easier cooling of the spase with  those 2 fan-coils in entire house. I know that it isnt good to place the  cooling coil directly on the ventilation unit - on this way the  humidity will be removed direcly on fan coil - so if I get the effect of  DT 5C (Outside temp - inside temp) - Ill be happy :razz:. 
-  The lighs control will be with push buttons arround in the house - so  ill need to make one FB as Flip-Flop with one DI from button Schalter -  already tested the logic and it's run. On the couple of circuits where  Ill have the halogen lamps Ill instal Schrank Dimmer which can be  regulated by digital inputs (press and hold - lights increasing -  release - stay on that level - press again shortly - switched off - if  press before this short press and hold - ist increase again...and so  on), the dimmer is from FINDER. For outdoor lights Im interested to  install (arround yard) LED light strips (indirect lights oriented to  green hedge) with LED RGB Drivers - so I can then regulate entire LED  connected to them - for this LED RGB drivers I need some suggestion from  you guys if some of you have some expirience.
- To measure the space  temperature in the rooms Ill put pt100 - bought couple cheap on ebay  but seems that acurracy is not so well - I use the value from Pt100 and  divide by 10 to get the temperature - but seems that some of them have  difference in sam media (hot water) arround 3-4C...its too much. So also  need suggestion which pt100 to use - or did any of you use directly  Pt100 or you use pt100 with 4-20mA transmitter?
- For jalousnes Ill  use as you discussed here with the relays but Im thinking to install one  microswitsh or some kind of sensor to indicate the midls position of  jalousines - does some of you solve this issue to have also middle  position?

Its so many idea - and Im glad to found your discussion  here. Ill put all my work here - so it will be great to share ideas all  together.

Greetings from Croatia


----------



## S7Heinz (27 August 2014)

Hallo,
hier mal meine Haussteuerung mit einer S7 314c + CP 343-1 Lean und Viso per Wincc flexible.

www.my-home-automation.de


----------



## emilio20 (27 August 2014)

Hallo
den Link funktioniert bei mir nicht ?


----------



## Dos6.22 (28 August 2014)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo
> den Link funktioniert bei mir nicht ?



Bei mir schon ;-). Nur die ausklappbare Navigationleiste auf der Seite ist in meinem Browser buggy


----------



## mariob (28 August 2014)

Hi,
und wenn man Tia nicht verwendet hätte wäre die Softwareseite garantiert in der halben Zeit fertiggeworden. Ansonsten sehr hübsch. Gestern ging die Seite auch bei mir nicht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Muntliger (1 September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auch an meiner Hausautomation dran,
bis jetzt jedoch nur die PV Anlage und ein wenig Temperaturmessung.

SPS: IM151 (S7 V5.5)
Visu: 15 Zoll Touch TFT + Mini PC (Copadata Zenon V7.0)

http://www.photovoltaikforum.com/datenlogger-f5/pv-visu-eigenbau-t95150.html

Im Anhang sind einige Screenshots

lg
Daniel


----------



## Hangasilly (8 September 2014)

Ich möchte mcih an dieser Stelle auch noch mal zu Wort melden..  :

Kennt sich wer zufällig mit VBASE - Visus aus und kann mir sagen, wie ich dem Panel sage, dass es mit der SPS kommunizieren soll und vor allem, wie es das tun soll?!?


----------



## emilio20 (9 September 2014)

Muntliger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch an meiner Hausautomation dran,
> bis jetzt jedoch nur die PV Anlage und ein wenig Temperaturmessung.
> ...




Hallo die Copadata Zenon Visus  sied ja sehr gut aus. was Kostet die software ? Kann mann diese auf einen Tablet laufen lassen ?


----------



## SoftMachine (9 September 2014)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hallo die Copadata Zenon Visus  sied ja sehr gut aus. *was Kostet die software *? Kann mann diese auf einen Tablet laufen lassen ?



Zum Testen kannst du dort auch eine Demo bekommen
oder downloaden, bevor du dich in Unkosten stürzt.


----------



## Muntliger (24 September 2014)

Hallo,

eine Entwicklerlizenz "Zenon Operator" kostet ca. 600€ (128 Tags)

Die Software läuft auf jedem Windows PC/Tablet/Phone (auch Windows 8.1) wird unterstüzt (mit Multitouch)

lg
Daniel


----------



## Hangasilly (7 Oktober 2014)

So Freunde - nun hab ich schonmal nen Haus und reiß aus dem Grund das Thema nun wieder auf...

Ich will ne 'Intelligenz' ins Haus bauen - mit möglichst wenig Aufstämmen der Wände, aber klar, es soll vernünftig aussehen!

Diese Intelligenz möchte ich selbst programmieren können, darum S7.
Ich will iwann noch ein paar Rollomotoren einbauen, aber das später.
Ich möchte nen TouchPanel im Flur haben. (Meine Frau will ein 'hübsches' [...])
Ich möchte ne Alarmanlage.
Ich möchte ne Wetterstation im Panel (Aussentem, Innentemp, Regen, Sonne, Wettervorhersage etc...)
Ich denke an ne Kameraüberwachung, die auch aufs Panel soll.
Ich hätte gerne nen Automatismus 'Urlaub', der es Licht en paar mal an und abschaltet und so Scherze.
Später sollen dann die Rollos zu und Aufgehen wenn Dunkel udn Hell wird, bzw über ne Zeitschaltung im Panel oder halt zu bestimmten Zeiten im Urlaubs-Automatismus...
Das ganze Panel soll auch mim android-Handy via MobileDaten abrufbar sein...

^^soweit erstmal der Plan...

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage an euch: Jemand Erfahrungsberichte für mich, oder Tipps und Tricks, oder empfehlungen was die Hardware angeht oder sowas in der Art, worauf ich achten sollte??

_By the Way - es muss auch nicht unbedingt Unmengen an Geldern verschlinden 

_Stand der Dinge is, ich habe ertsmal noch nichts ausser dem Haus, ne grobe Vorstellung von dem was ich will und berufstechnisch en paar Programmierkenntnisse (früher Steuerungsbau, nun Instandhalter E-Technik, Step7 - Fernstudium)

Ich freue mich auf eure Beteiligung an meiner Haus-Intelligenz


----------



## mariob (7 Oktober 2014)

Hm,
also, ich möchte nicht stemmen und es darf nichts kosten und es sollen Automatisierungskomponenten sein, also diese Verknüpfung kann man in Step 7 durch ein CLR ersetzen, das VKE wird auch da nicht wahr.
Ansonsten Forensuche, ich denke da muß jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden auch was das Verheiraten der Steuerung mit mobiler Bedientechnik betrifft, und da hilft erstmal lesen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Hangasilly (7 Oktober 2014)

schon klar.. hab mcih auch schon durchs Forum gearbeitet, so is das nicht... es is auch klar, dass ich mehr ofer weniger en paar sachen aufmachen muss, um Kabel zu ziehen , ausserdem steht das KEINE UNMENGEN an Geld... 

Mir gings nun erstmal nur drum, son paar Erfahrungsberichte zu sammeln von wegen Welches Panel is brauchbar, welche CPU is für Sowas geeignet (auch preislich) etc... 
Wollte halt Leute ansprechen, die schon sone Haussteuerung gemacht haben und von Tricks, die sie herausfand bzw auch von 'Fehlschlägen' - was man also so garnicht andenken sollte, berichten können


----------



## de vliegende hollander (7 Oktober 2014)

Schau dir die Themen von Emilio20 mal an

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/26578.html

Er hat schon ganz viel gemacht.

Bram


----------



## IPC Bernhard (8 Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Also ich weiß nicht wie groß dein Haus ist aber wenn du z.B. drei Etagen hast und dann
das Licht und die Rollos schalten willst, wirst du doch irgendetwas wie ein Bussystem brauchen.
Denn alle Taster und Schalter in den Keller verdrahten und die Leuchten und Rollos vom Keller zu den 
Zimmern wieder zurück denke ich ist absolut nicht realisierbar.

Dazu brauchtst du meiner Meinung nach auf jeder Etage ein paar E- A- Baugruppen oder intelligente 
Taster und Aktoren wie z.B. EIB.

Ich habe bei mir das Licht konventionell mit Taster im Flur und mit Schalter in den Zimmern.

Bei mir ist im Keller eine 315 PN/DP und im Esszimmer ein 22" Bildschirm (LED) mit WINCC Flex Runtime und Touch.
Der Bildschirm läuft mit der Visu 1 Minute nach dann kommt der Bildschirmschoner mit Bildern der Familie
(Intelligenter Bilderrahmen) für 20 Minuten dann geht der Bildschirm aus (stromsparen).

Mein System ist nicht von Aussen (Internet) erreichbar.

Es läuft bei mir z.B. die Fußbodenheizung (Fühler im Zimmer, Ventil fürs Zimmer auf der Etage) und der Vorlaufmischer dafür 
in der Steuerung.
Weiter habe ich eine PV Anlage über einen PAC 3200 (Strom Spannung Leistung) über Profibus angebunden.
Die Hackschnitzelheizung liefert mir Laufzeit (Aschebehälter leeren -- Warnung) und Störung.
Die Wasserzirkulationspumpe kann ich über die Visu beeinflussen.
Temperaturen der zentralen Lüftungsanlage werden auf den Trend gebracht. 

Also alles in allem hat die CPU schon etwas zu tun.

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## Matza (2 April 2015)

Hallo allerseits
ich hol jetzt auch mal den Thread aus der Versenkung da ich jetzt auch vor hab meine derzeit in bau befindliche Eigentumswohnung zu automatisieren ich habe dafür schon eine 1214c besorgt das derzeit einzige Problem was ich hab ist ein geeignetes gerät für die Visualisierung zu finden.
Zu erst hatte ich an eine Webserver Visu gedacht ohne festes Panel aber da ich die Wohnung jetzt so fertig machen wollte das ich die auch in Zukunft vermiete könnte wollte ich ein Panel oder was in der Richtung haben und was dann über Sm@rtserver die anderen mit der Visu versorgt, den Rahmen für die ganze Geschichte würde ich mir dann selber bauen.
Ich könnte auch mit Runtime und mein Server arbeiten, dann bräuchte ich nur ein Touchmonitor muss halt alles vernünftig aussehen.
Lange rede kurzer sind was könnt ihr dafür empfehlen?
Anforderung ca. 15" +-5"
am liebsten Panelpc wo WinCC Runtime drauf läuft
sonst Touchmonitor hdmi bevorzugt alles andere ist ja Dank Konverter auch möglich
so um die 600€ gerne billiger

mfg matthias


----------



## Muntliger (2 April 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab es folgendermaßen gelöst.
Windows Server auf dem eine Virtuelle Maschine für die Visualisierung läuft.

Nun kann ich mich per RDP von einem Tablet, Smartphone oder PC auf die Virtuelle Maschine verbinden und steuern.

Allerdings läuft bei mir kein WinCC, sondern Copadata Zenon zur Visualisierung.

Lg
Daniel


----------



## Matza (4 April 2015)

wie ich die Visualisierung dann umsetzte kann ich ja später entscheiden aber ich interessiere mich ja für ein Panel-/pc/Monitor und dafür hätte ich gerne vorschläge

mfg Matthias


----------

